# Darkblade series question



## scorpion20 (Nov 1, 2013)

Ok so I finished the five books of malus darkblade and the last one lord of ruin..well...it ends but i understand that there is more to the story..where can i find it??the chronicles of malus darkblade it says there are some short stories never released before..and i found 3 books named Darkblade...and i cant find any of them..please tell me where i can download them...


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Dan Abnett originally created Malus Darkblade as a series of short comic strips which appeared in either Inferno or one of the other GW magazines.

Later he partnered with Mike Lee to turn the first few strips into a series of books - which are close to the plot of the comic, but not identical.

He has mentioned possibly turning the rest of the comics into novels, but nothing definite has been agreed as far as I know. As the Dark Elf miniatures release would have been an ideal time for GW to release more Dark Elf novels, I suspect it is not going to be soon.

I am not sure which of the comics have been republished; there might be a comic collection which contains events after the last novel.


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

These were one of the first warhammer books that I picked up and I really enjoyed reading them (even though I went on to read 40k only now). When I finished the last book, I was actually a little pissed how it ended. And it's been so long, that if they did release another book, I would have to read them all over again just so I could make sure I had the story straight in my head. Thing is though, I really don't want to read them all again. While I would love it if they put out another one, I would probably just buy it and it'd sit on my shelf unread.


----------



## scorpion20 (Nov 1, 2013)

Loki1416 said:


> These were one of the first warhammer books that I picked up and I really enjoyed reading them (even though I went on to read 40k only now). When I finished the last book, I was actually a little pissed how it ended. And it's been so long, that if they did release another book, I would have to read them all over again just so I could make sure I had the story straight in my head. Thing is though, I really don't want to read them all again. While I would love it if they put out another one, I would probably just buy it and it'd sit on my shelf unread.



You mean to say that you have read the 5 books with lord of ruin being the last?I found on amazon 3 books or so named Darkblade(1-2-3 ofc) and from the description the second book was following the story from the lord of ruin book..but I only found them on amazon..they are ebooks..I think


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

scorpion20 said:


> I found on amazon 3 books or so named Darkblade(1-2-3 ofc) and from the description the second book was following the story from the lord of ruin book


Do you mean Born of Blood, World of Blood, or Throne of Blood, as those are graphic novels? Or Reign of Blood which collects the graphic novels?


----------



## scorpion20 (Nov 1, 2013)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Do you mean Born of Blood, World of Blood, or Throne of Blood, as those are graphic novels? Or Reign of Blood which collects the graphic novels?


All of the 3 novels..oh so they are graphic novels...ups...so they are like comics?with pictures and white bubbles?oh and Reign of blood has all 3 of the books?thats it?Reign of blood costs more than the other 3 books put together and on the uk amazon site it is cheaper than all 3 books..sooo..what should i do?


----------

